# Rfd Tv



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Have any of you found RFD TV on the Sat? It shows train shows, tractor shows, horse shows, basic rural programing. 

My 3 year old just loves "Classic Tractor Fever". When the show comes on he says "Daddy, I've got classic tractor fever !". 

It is better than watching Barney when I come home.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes Ive been watching it for about a year they have alot of good programing. RFD is why i upgraded my satellite well that and so i could get my local channels.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

markfnc

I can not get RFD TV. My cable company doesn’t carry it. I’m told only satellite TV carries it. I would like to, even did a web search and found scheduling for the RFD TV programs carried on some of the satellite systems. Did this with the hope that my son-in-law who has satellite TV could record some programs on his VCR for me. I was especially interested in the ones on old tractors. But, alas, the system my son-in-law has wasn’t listed. Yet he gets RFD TV, because he tells me about some things he occasionally sees. Can everybody say sorry son-in-law. (Yep, been watching too much Barney myself (four year old granddaughter)).

Enjoy your 3 yr old and his “tractor fever”. Won’t be long before he’ll discover cars and girls then you, Barney, and RFD will be left in his dust as he fires off to a life of his own.

:cpu:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up markfnc!

It's channel 379 on Directv. I tried it before but it was not in my subscription. Now I'm getting it with the same basic package. Also getting Nasa TV on 376 that I did not get before. They must have changed some things.

Mark


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Seems like every time I access RFD TV it always has a horse show or program on it, so its been some time since I have accessed it...Can you tell I am not a lover of hayburners 

Now if it was about mules it would be another story........


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Now I'm dying to hear the mule story...


might make me forget about Greg's $225 Deere 140H3:argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------

